# Sennheiser 140 Connection to Yamaha RX-V575?



## DwightMcCann (Mar 22, 2014)

For years until a couple of weeks ago I had a ProScan CRT TV connected to DirecTV. Several years ago my hearing had deteriorated to where I'd miss some critical dialog unless the volume was pretty loud. My much younger, prettier, smarter and better educated wife who makes a lot more money than I do, wouldn't let me have it quite loud enough. So I bought some Sennheiser 140's and hooked them directly into the DirecTV box. They allowed me to turn the volume up without disturbing others. And just as important they allowed my 12 year old daughter to listen to her tweener shows on weekend mornings without disturbing us old folks. Sadly, that TV and it's Sony cousin upstairs began dying a couple of months ago. My child bride had a bunch of Reward Cards to Best Buy from work so off we went. We ended up with a couple of Samsung 7100s and life was, sorta', good again. I hooked the 140's up to the new HD DirecTV box and everything was back, almost, to normal. But the sound in the 140's was now just noticeably earlier than the TV sound, so there was an echo (sounds like a "reverb" effect.) I just lived with it.

The "Family Room" where this TV lives has four built-in speakers, an option during construction that the original owner paid for. The old TV didn't obviously support that sort of thing so they have been sitting dormant for eight years. So, with the new 7100 in place I decided to dip into the Surround Sound world with the Yamaha Receiver and a Polk Audio sub-woofer. I have those things working, although I have some questions about the "equalization" (I don't know what else to call it) that I will hold off on for now. But, I'm at a total loss about how to hook up the Sennheiser headphones so I don't get the reverb. I tried the audio out (RCA) on the TV but there is no sound ... I assume the receiver is stripping it out so the TV speakers don't make noise. I have tried the 'Audio Out' (RCA) on the back of the receiver but there's no output.

I'm hoping that you guys will laugh at me and then tell me what I am missing here. I apologize for writing a tome but I didn't want to give the impression that I know anything or am pursuing a theater quality surround sound arrangement as I have noticed that there are 'Old Ladies' here who are doing more by accident than I am on purpose, sigh.

Thank you for any assistance or suggestions.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I searched, and found that there is a mini jack on the front of your Yamaha for headphone output. Have you tried that? You might have to get an adapter for a standard headphone to mini at Fryes or Radioshack or any other electronics store for that matter though. :T Hope this helps you... Let us know either way. :T


----------



## DwightMcCann (Mar 22, 2014)

Ah, yes, a friend came over last night and suggested the same thing after I tried audio out (RCA) with nothing. The down side of that is that the volume is then controlled with the speakers and mute also would turn the headphones off. I was hoping for an unmodified signal output of the audio as existed for some component systems in the "old days" so that a second amp could control its own volume. I'm finding that I can live with the delay that exists in plugging into the DirecTV receiver directly even though it is annoying.

Thank you for your thoughtful consideration.


----------

